
Plug & Play Tech Incubator in Sunnyvale. Are they any good? - waleedka

======
waleedka
I came across Plug & Play Tech Center in Sunnyvale
(plugandplaytechcenter.com). It seems they have a lot of Internet startups
working there. Have you worked there, or in any other incubator? Was it worth
it?

~~~
hacker64
Incubators can be good or bad depending on which one you choose and which
stage you're at. There is no easy way to answer this. Although it'd be
interesting to hear what others have experienced.

